# Leather Sofa's



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Advice wanted...

Thinking of replacing my sofa's with new Leather ones.

Slightly concerned about how hardwearing leather is - and how easily it is marked, and how easy / difficult it is to get said marks out.

As with everything, you probably get what you pay for. However, I can't afford the higher end of the leather sofa market - I am looking in the Â£1500 for a two seater price range.

Comments appreciated...

ta in advance..

Damian


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

excellent material - hardwearing and good on spills. SOfa Wokshop Direct is a good place for reasponabley priced sofas - just got a pair from them myself and they are a great company.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

I've got a huge nubuck leather settee in the TV room...had it 2.5 years now and it's been absolutely brilliant. You have to be a little more careful with nubuck because of the finish as you can't just wipe things off as you can with normal leather.

There's only one problem with it, it's too comfy and invariably you nod off and find it's 3am in the morning! ;D

The price you're spending should be ok. If you get cheap ones the leather tends to crack and peel. You do need to treat with the leather cream every so often as you would the car.

Furniture Village have some really nice ones in at the moment if you're near one of their stores...they're not cheap but they are fab ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> There's only one problem with it, it's too comfy and invariably you nod off and find it's 3am in the morning!


Ahh, but does it make you snore as loudly as the settee in your "den"?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

> Ahh, but does it make you snore as loudly as the settee in your "den"?


I hope you're not trying to insinuate that I've fallen asleep in your company Tim Â :

And what's that 'proud owner' stuff on your sig...anyone would think you cleaned it or something *chortle* 

Sorry Damian...back to leather settee's folks.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

No problem Paula....thanks for the advice so far guys.

Did you get any kind 'scotchguard / guardsman' for Leather warranty with yours?

Damian


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

We have 2 in our lounge, his and hers as we call them, and they are superb! I'm six foot tall so I made sure the 3 seater one will accomodate me (or both of us) lengthways, and wife has her racy two seater! Very comfortable, and warm too in these winter months. We were advised to only ever clean them with a damp cloth, and they've been fine so far. Bought from Dansk design at Lakeside, superb shop 8)


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

We have a 3 seater leather sofa & a chair and have no problems with wear.

Only thing I hate is how cold they are when you first sit on them  So much so we are planning on replacing with a much 'warmer' sofa :-/


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

> Only thing I hate is how cold they are when you first sit on them Â  Â So much so we are planning on replacing with a much 'warmer' sofa Â :-/


That's why I got the nubuck leather variety...not as impractical as suede and you don't have the too hot/too cold scenario as you do with normal leather....always the perfect temp!

We have just recently bought a stunning suede bed, so only time will tell where that is concerned ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> We have a 3 seater leather sofa & a chair and have no problems with wear.
> 
> Only thing I hate is how cold they are when you first sit on them Â  Â So much so we are planning on replacing with a much 'warmer' sofa Â :-/


You should have bought the heated version then!! ;D


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

I just bought a 3 seater from www.thomaslloyd.com its in stonewashed leather and is really comfortable, Â£850 including delivery.

Cleaning is east, just a damp cloth, however they do also sell special kits for cleaning stains from leather.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Got a pair of gorgeous sofas from House of Fraser last year - 2 seater was a bit over your price but was going for 20% off if you bought two items.

Nothing beats it for comfort and snugness. 2 pointers :

- Don't go for the cheaper, coated, ones - peeling, slippy and cold
- Have you got cats? Our two (kittens at the time we bought) have jumped all over ours and they now look very 'lived in' but hey that's character.

Leather balsam every couple of months and they're fine though.

Buy 'em 

Gren


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Cheers Guys - Thomas Lloyd looks good.

Gren - coated? Could you expand on that a little as I haven't seen any info on coating previously.

No pets, though the other half wants a kitten...hmmmm

Damian


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Damian,

well worth sending off for a Thomas Lloyd brochure, the pictures are far better than the internet pics.

I am well pleased with my new sofa, the quality is excellent!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

sorry meant to add this link for Furniture Village http://www.furniturevillage.co.uk/nav.html...it's not the full leather range but they have got a really good offer on at the moment ;D ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Gunner - yep have filled in a form and sent off 

Cheers Paula - don't like any of the designs on their web page but the offers look very good. Will nip down to the local FV tomorrow afternoon I think!

Thanks! ;D

Damian


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Avoid Land of Leather or at the very least bargain hard - sticker price was Â£4k and the sales guy just came over and said "i'll make that Â£1500 if you like".

With 2 cats and one dog almost our entire house is almost in leather : and we've found the Ikea stuff very good and dirt cheap. Its all made in the same factory AFAIK.

And yes, do get the scotchguard it makes care that much easier.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Snaxo - coated : does the leater look like the colour is added on top (usually shiny / slippy) or does it look more natural?

I find the former, coated, too cold and unnatural. It's probably easier to care for though.

Just my opinion

Gren


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

leather sofas ??? i thought tt owners were supposed to have taste? ahem - see you all in the flame room... ;D


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

DFS do a good deal... nothing to pay for a year then 3 years interest free credit.... price range is about a grand for most leather sofa's


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

http://www.leatherchairs.co.uk/

Got the 3 seater Deco sofa from these guys. Hand made, superb quality.

Steve


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

We bought one for more than I'd care to mention from House of Frazer. Mid brown aged leather, lowish, squashyish all very tasteful. Waste of money as we never use it. Bloody heavy to move also. :-/


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

We bought 2 from John Lewis about ... 7 years ago I guess. Both have been fine and are still unmarked. No signs of wear. I recall they were abut £2k for the pair.

The wife doesn't particularly like them as she finds them cold to sit on so we bought another material 2 seater which she prefers.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

scavenger said:


> We bought 2 from John Lewis about ... 7 years ago I guess. Both have been fine and are still unmarked. No signs of wear. I recall they were abut £2k for the pair.
> 
> The wife doesn't particularly like them as she finds them cold to sit on so we bought another material 2 seater which she prefers.


What is it with all these old threads being reactivated ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> scavenger said:
> 
> 
> > We bought 2 from John Lewis about ... 7 years ago I guess. Both have been fine and are still unmarked. No signs of wear. I recall they were abut £2k for the pair.
> ...


Melancholy Andrew :wink:

I just read through this thread and remembered all those 'old' faces on here; nice somehow :roll:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

We have had ours in the TV room since 2004 it's a big 7 seater half moon with recliners each end it takes a hammering but a good hour with leather wipes and it looks brill. I think if it was any other material it would not look as good as the leather. You cannot beat oh natural


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> We bought 2 from John Lewis about ... 7 years ago I guess. Both have been fine and are still unmarked. No signs of wear. I recall they were abut £2k for the pair.
> 
> The wife doesn't particularly like them as she finds them cold to sit on so we bought another material 2 seater which she prefers.


I suspect that 9 years down the road, the OP might consider your advice a little tardy.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

clived said:


> scavenger said:
> 
> 
> > We bought 2 from John Lewis about ... 7 years ago I guess. Both have been fine and are still unmarked. No signs of wear. I recall they were abut £2k for the pair.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: just a touch perhaps.

Charlie


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

clived said:


> I suspect that 9 years down the road, the OP might consider your advice a little tardy.


OMG, I must have slept on my sofa for all this time :roll:


----------

